# White Crane Chuit Yap Bo Kuen, beginner level form



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2019)

Well done

That is a long form.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah.  Hella long.  And thank you.


----------

